# Nutrition Or Training ? Which Is More Important?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Legendary bodybuilding trainer Vince, “The Iron Guru” Gironda was famous for saying, “Bodybuilding is 80% nutrition!” But is this really true or is it just another fitness and bodybuilding myth passed down like gospel without ever being questioned? Which is really more important, nutrition or training? This IS an interesting question and I believe there [...]

*Read More...*


----------

